# [SOLVED] computer won't start, gives same error message



## vmorris (Dec 30, 2008)

I put the 'System Mechanic'disk in the D drive, but didn't insert it. I had to finish fixing ie7 online, and did so, but then got an automatic restart! The D drive went in, and the system tried to reboot, but wouldn't. Gets to message "Press DEL to run Setup, Press TAB to display BIOS POST Message. " 
No change after I:
1) restarted many times, including hitting DEL, TAB, F8,F2, etc while starting
2) tried to restart using original WIN VISTA 64 OS Disk that i Originally 
installed with the custom system. 
3) tried downloaded boot disk from winimage 
4) tried to load 'system mechanic' program
5) called, emailed and prayed to Microsoft, but no answer or contact
6) It takes abut 10 seconds to give the DEL/TAB messge in white on black screen.
Only thing I found online for somehting that might have been similar was a suggestion to remove the CMOS battery, wait 3 minutes, and restart. What would it do if I did that?

If I have to do another install of my os, how do I do that?

Next???? ray:


----------



## vmorris (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

Rigacci suggested I reseat the RAM cards. I did, and started up perfectly. Thanks to Rigacci, and to others who tried to help.ray:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

Glad you have it sorted. We appreciate Rigacci's suggestion that helped you. Have a great Friday.


----------



## vmorris (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm back again. After starting and working for couple of hours, I shut down overnight. Today I have the same problems, except for two things: reseating RAM has no effect; and I get new message "expressgate is not installed, or install is incomplete", then moves on to original DEL and TAB message. Everything else remains the same; ie I tried all the original solutions again.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

can you get in to safe mode?


----------



## vmorris (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

No. I get the 'expressgate ' message within a few seconds, then at abut the 10 second mark I get the DEL or TAB messge. I get the same after repeating all of the things stated earlier... At this stage I don't mind losing the information I've stored, so long as I can get the OS working again so I can install the other programs such as MSOffice, GoogleEArth, and so on.

What would happen if I remove the CMOS battery and reinstall it?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

It would simply set it to the factory default settings. You won't lose any data, etc.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

If you get into bios with the cmos clear, disable expressgate in there. If not, try disconnecting your hard drive, it doesn't have to be there to get into bios, then disable expressgate.

Which motherboard do you have? P5Q?


----------



## vmorris (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

removed CMOS batter for 10 minutes. Only change is it went directly to the Press DEL or Press TAB statement. Expressgate not mentioned again. Repeated with hard drives unplugged, and with ASUS P5Q-E driver disk, and with Catalysit disk for Radeon 4870 vid card (which I also reseated).

No joy at all.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

So. what happened when you pressed tab? 
btw, the setting to disable expressgate is in your tools menu.


----------



## vmorris (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

Nothing happend other than now I get only the Press DEL, or Press TAB message.
I get only that message in white on the black screen, after about 10 seconds. Since then I have reset the CMOS battery; then reset both the CMOS battery and the Clear RTC RAM both together and separately. When restarted, get same as described above. If I could get booted, I could remove the expressgate, but I can't get beyond the above.

I'm ready to lose my data if necessary, but have never tried to do a clean install from this situation. I've also tried the motherboard install disk, the vista64 install, and the LInux install. Same result as above.

I'm way beyond what I know how to do.....


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

When you get to that point, press del. That is how you enter the bios. Navigate to the tools menu and disable expressgate. If you can't boot after that, go back into bios, load setup defaults, disable expressgate, save and exit.


----------



## vmorris (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

I do press DEL when restarting. I press it, and tap it, and do both for up to a minute after the message comes on. Same outcome...Same with TAB, and F8.The problem is that I can't get to BIOS....or anything else. If I could get to BIOS or the OS, I think I can work it out from there. BUT...


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

ok, try holding down del as soon as you turn the power on, see if it'll get into the bios that way.

edit - also try F8 to see if you can get into the boot menu and if so, try safe mode. Doesn't seem all that likely, but worth a shot.

And try booting from a cd. windows or linux or anything bootable, and see how that goes.


----------



## Chocobollz (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

Maybe the DEL key on your keyboard isn't working? o_o Try to use another keyboard.

P.S. Just my thoughts n_n


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

True too, was thinking that earlier, but, of course forgot. Memory like a sieve sometimes. Try a ps/2.


----------



## vmorris (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

Thanks. I've done all the above, including a different keyboard. I'll borrow another from a friend and try that as well. AGGGGGhhh....


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

Did you disconnect your vd/dvd drive at the same time as the hard drive? And any add in cards, aside from the video. 

To post you need power, video, cpu, ram. To get into bios from there a keyboard. Try with only essential components connected. 

Make sure it's a ps/2 keyboard. If you do get into bios, as well as disabling expressgate, enable usb keyboard and mouse support.


----------



## Chocobollz (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

Um.. sorry for the silly question but what is this all about? xD Do you mean your problem is when you turn on your computer, it stopped on the POST screen asking you whether "Press DEL to run setup" or "Press TAB to display BIOS POST message"? No "Press XXX to continue"?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

@choco ->Normally it continues without user interaction, ie: pressing tab or enter or other keys that have a function at that point. Problem is that the OP tried to install Asus's expressgate and it won't let the OS load. And can't get into the bios to disable expressgate since the keys aren't doing anything.

@vmorris - was the different keyboard you tried a ps/2 keyboard, or another usb? 
- when you tried booting from your vista dvd, did the "press any key to boot from cd" message appear?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual


----------



## vmorris (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

I've tried two different keyboards now, both from systems running xp pro and ATI 9600 vid cards.

I'm running the Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6850 Qud Core Processor in the P5Q-E Asus motherboard, using a Radeon 4870 vid and two RAID 400GB HD with 4 1MB RAM sticks.

More problems, though... Now I get no signal on the monitor, so am in even worse trouble.

First I got the "Press DEL to enter setup, or Press TAB to display BIOS POST Message" Neither worked. Then I reseated the RAM sticks, and it booted up ok. Would not restart, though. Got DEL/TAB message no response to pressing anything, including F8. Tried reinstalling Vista64, LInux, bootdisk,memtests, etc. nothingnew except got "Expressgate not installed, or not completely installed" then the DEL/TAB no matter what I did.

Next I reset the CMOS battery, then the Clear RTC RAM jumper, both separately and together.

Now I can't get the monitor to work. The vid card fan runs and it lights up, but...

I've tried pulling power to anything other than than the vid card, cpu and RAM cards. Same result, i.e. no monitor. Checked with different monitor. Same, same...:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

power supply
brand
wattage


----------



## vmorris (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

I have a Raidmax 600W PS. It has worked perfectly since inception about 8 months ago.


----------



## Chocobollz (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

Ok.. now I started to think that this is a RAM issue... Try to check each module by inserting it into a slot, one at a time untill you've tried all the slots (with 4 slots, that will make it 8 steps). And maybe you should consider to check the RAM with MemTest86? RAM problems could be very hard to detect, like me myself who not too long ago experiencing a crashes when I was watching a movie and my PC started to acting weird. It always restarted on the Windows loading screen. Then I boot up to safe mode and it works, but not on "Safe Mode with Networking", so I thought, "WTH!!!???" :grin: Still doesn't know where the problem is, I remove 1 of the RAM and try to boot and suddenly, it works! LOL Never thought that the RAM is the problem :grin: (I thought that my gfx card is having problem because I were watching movie when it crash so it is only logical that I've suspected the gfx card :tongue. Ok, enough the story telling, now where the hell did I put my meals? :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

you need to be up here or better with that card

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w

if you have a lower demand pcie card try that in it


----------



## fishphood (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

sounds like bios with problems detecting usb keyboard, need a usb/ps2 adapter for keyboard. shoulda came with your keyboard. if its a wireless rf or bluetooth then chances are you need a old keyboard to plug in. then change your bios setting for usb legacy + keyboard and heck mouse too (why not =) )
ps2 keyboards are CHEAP


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

post 22 first line


----------



## Chocobollz (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

Maybe some broken keyboard controller on the motherboard? Anyway, if I'm not mistake, the OP always use an USB Keyb so the PS/2 ones hadn't being used for a long time so it could be the controller is broken? Well if that is the case, then how would he fix the BIOS settings because most BIOSes defaulted to disabled the USB Keyb lol. :grin:


----------



## vmorris (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

You all are most helpful. I finally took the case to a comp tech yesterday and gave him a written list of everything I'd done. He said, hmmmmm! and sent me home. He called a couple of hours later and said "it's ready". He asked if I wanted expressgate disabled and I said yes.

Anyway, the major problem WAS with RAM. He also got not signal on his test monitor. He said he checked basic voltage and some other parameters, and then hooked up to his system and started checking it out. He went to RAM, and rechecked each of the 4 sticks one at a time, in each slot. Nothing. Then he went to "TWO" sticks at a time, and on the third set the system booted. He went through BIOS and disabled 'expressgate' and rebooted with the two sticks. Everything came up fine.

He finished the test with switching RAM sticks, and came up clean. I got a working system (ok 24 hours later and after 4-5 reboots) for a lot less than it would cost to replace the mobo or vid card, or even the RAM.

I asked why he went to RAM first (after checking basic power values) and he said it was my report that it rebooted fine one time after I reseated the RAM cards way back. He had asked how I reseated them and I said I had taken them all out and blew out the system with an 'air duster', and then put them back. I asked him why he tried "TWO' sticks and he said some of the newer systems were set up to look for 2 GB of memory and wouldn't do much without that much RAM. I asked why and he just looked at me for a second, and then said "I'm a techie, not an engineer".

He also said he wouldn't have done the CMOS reseat early on either, just as recommended here. If I had thought of trying TWO RAM sticks at a time, it might have worked for me.

So, many thanks to you all, and I hope my long message is helpful to someone else.

I am genuflecting to you....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: computer won't start, gives same error message*

glad you have it sorted and posting what was the cause


----------

